# Spanish Markets



## davidcartmell (Jul 24, 2015)

I am considering moving to Spain and wonder if anyone has any background info on where the markets are ( Costa Del Sol) which are the biggest and how easy it is to have a stall. I sell fashion Jewellery, Charm Beads etc and think it might be cheaper than opening a shop.
Many thanks for any help and advise.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davidcartmell said:


> I am considering moving to Spain and wonder if anyone has any background info on where the markets are ( Costa Del Sol) which are the biggest and how easy it is to have a stall. I sell fashion Jewellery, Charm Beads etc and think it might be cheaper than opening a shop.
> Many thanks for any help and advise.


:welcome:

I'm not in that area so can't help with specific markets - but as a rule you have to apply to the town hall in each town for a stall, and they will require that you are registered as resident, & registered as self-employed (autónomo)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's a 2013 list of markets.
Check with each local authority (ayuntamiento) on the paperwork needed
Markets in Andalucia - Andalucia Travel Guide


----------



## davidcartmell (Jul 24, 2015)

Many thanks for the advise, does anyone know someone who has experience of selling at the markets?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

davidcartmell said:


> Many thanks for the advise, does anyone know someone who has experience of selling at the markets?



In the past, I knew someone who was on the waiting list to have a stall (Fuengirola, through to Torremolinos if memory serves???) , but it became apparent that its not about joining an orderly list, but about who you knew in the ayuntamiento lol. They didnt ever get a pitch. But things may well be different now

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

davidcartmell said:


> I am considering moving to Spain and wonder if anyone has any background info on where the markets are ( Costa Del Sol) which are the biggest and how easy it is to have a stall. I sell fashion Jewellery, Charm Beads etc and think it might be cheaper than opening a shop.
> Many thanks for any help and advise.


 David another list here.I am sorry to say I can't help you on selling goods on markets as it's something I have never done.If you are seriously thinking about this I would say come over,have a couple of weeks holidays and have a look round all the markets and car boots and then you will get a feel if selling your products would be viable.I know pitch fees on a few of the markets are round about 10euros although one or two do charge more.From one Lancastrian to another wish you the best of luck.Regards.SB.

Home


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

davidcartmell said:


> Many thanks for the advise, does anyone know someone who has experience of selling at the markets?


We have done it with arts and crafts from South America but that was 20 years ago in UK (Portobello Road, Greenwich, Balham, Camden Town, etc). Our verdict : unless you are a born salesman you won't make much money. If you are a casual, then you may wait around half the morning to find that you won't get a pitch, either because, your face doesn't fit, you didn't drop the guy/gal who is running the show a big enough back-hander, what you're selling doesn't fit with what is expected, there is already somebody selling what you have or similar and he/she has dropped some bunce to ensure anyone else is kept out, etc.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you a fast runner & have a spare blanket ?, if so pitch and sell.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

VFR said:


> Are you a fast runner & have a spare blanket ?, if so pitch and sell.


The Lookie-Lookie men were expert at that werent they. A sniff of the guardia and they'd be gone in nano seconds

Jo xxxx


----------



## davidcartmell (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for that, I am coming out in early September and will be looking at vacant shops as well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

davidcartmell said:


> Thanks for that, I am coming out in early September and will be looking at vacant shops as well.


You won't be spoilt for choice.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Sabinillas Sunday market is monster with loads of arty crafty stalls. There are always a fair few available stands.


----------

